# Anyone tell if this Bassman is a silver or blackface?



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

I’ve got one for sale and someone said it’s actually a silver face with black panel. I believe it’s a 67 and that’s the year of transition. Anyone tell based on looking at the circuit? I know some things have been changed but not sure to what extent.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That is indeed a 67-68 transition era amp. Any pictures of the faceplate. It might be a real early "blackline" SF amp.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That could be a real Blackface too. The 65-67 BF are virtually identical to a 67-68 SF. I'll have to look closer at the circuit on a bigger screen.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The bias pot was dated 6615 or 6618. Usually a good indication of when it was produced. That early could make it '66 as pots didn't sit around too long at the factory.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

It's been serviced where needed too. Looks like a great amp.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

serial stamp on back says A 36395 which comes up as a silver face I believe. It is a great amp (just looking for smaller amps for space) I just don’t want to misrepresent what it is.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Is the tube chart present and date code stamped? I think I also see the faint outline of the date stamp just below the bias pot. I see the faceplate is printed with "Fender Electric Instrument Company" which is the earlier style (versus "Fender Musical Instruments") and that change mostly happened in late 65 if I recall. So it's a bit of an odd duck.

Personally I'd look at the transformer codes and date stamp on the tube chart if it's present to see what you've got.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Don5 see date stamped anywhere.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Black overspray on the tag? Someone's been in there for sure


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Everything you've presented suggests it was built during the BF-to-SF "transitional" period. Both the serial # and lack of date stamps on the tube chart suggest it's a '67, with a repro faceplate added at some point ('67 should indicate "Fender Musical.." like the tube chart, and not "Fender Electric...").


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Also, the two holes beside the transformer bolts suggest something else was in there at one time..or some other mod was present....what's the power transformer code?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Also, the two holes beside the transformer bolts suggest something else was in there at one time..or some other mod was present....what's the power transformer code?



Good catch. Come to think of it, that PT (and it's wires) looks "cleaner" than I'd expect from an original...


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Replacement


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Hard to get pics of I’m there. The other one (not sure what the part is but medium block in the centre) has numbers stamped on it 0022871 and 506740 and it is stamped fender.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Hard to get pics of I’m there. The other one (not sure what the part is but medium block in the centre) has numbers stamped on it 0022871 and 506740 and it is stamped fender.


The OT likely reads *6*06-740, Schumacher built 40th wk of '67...so original. The PT as was pointed out, definite replacement.

Aren't you glad you asked for more info here? Better to know up front than deal with messes on the back end.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

So consensus is silverfsce (with mods) in a black face cabinet? sellimg wise what should I value this at? I’m in No hurry to sell but don’t want to rip anyone off.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Hard to get pics of I’m there. The other one (not sure what the part is but medium block in the centre) has numbers stamped on it 0022871 and 506740 and it is stamped fender.


It's actually 606 740 would suggest 40th week of '67


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Dan Caldwell said:


> So consensus is silverfsce (with mods) in a black face cabinet? sellimg wise what should I value this at? I’m in No hurry to sell but don’t want to rip anyone off.


To me it looks like an early SF Bassman in it's original head cab. The PT was replaced and it has a repro faceplate. The circuit is likely very close to BF spec however.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

StevieMac said:


> The OT likely reads *6*06-740, Schumacher built 40th wk of '67...so original. The PT as was pointed out, definite replacement.
> 
> Aren't you glad you asked for more info here? Better to know up front than deal with messes on the back end.


Correct on the number and on the info!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Dan Caldwell said:


> So consensus is silverfsce (with mods) in a black face cabinet? sellimg wise what should I value this at? I’m in No hurry to sell but don’t want to rip anyone off.


It "could still be late BF" however, since the faceplate says " Fender Electric Instrument Company" It's a repro and not original to the amp. Another question for you: Are the set screws on the knobs located on the 1 or the 10?


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

nonreverb said:


> It "could still be late BF" however, since the faceplate says " Fender Electric Instrument Company" It's a repro and not original to the amp. Another question for you: Are the set screws on the knobs located on the 1 or the 10?


On the one.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

They're replacements too


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

To me, the knobs _look_ like they were replaced as well (too new).


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> To me, the knobs _look_ like they were replaced as well (too new).


Knobs with the set screw at 10 only go to very early '68. Consequently, they've become quite valuable as most BF parts have as of late. I can't tell you how many BF amps I've had in for service that have gone through a few hands over the years where some if not all the BF knobs have been swapped out.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

One final thought: If this was an early SF then the grill cloth has likely been replaced as well (possibly the entire front panel but less probable). I think the grillcloth on "blackline" Fender amps was somewhat unique and there's also no drip edge nor shadow/fading from it's earlier existence that I can see.

Hard to put a value on it but it's definitely player grade with all the changes. That said, I'll bet this is a terrific sounding specimen and the right buyer would likely be very pleased with it.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

This is great info! Thanks and any input on value/pricing would be helpful.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Given the changes, I will defer to @nonreverb for valuation purposes. He's seen it all!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It's value will be based on what I see. The transformer is a biggie. I suspect the cab is correct. AB763 with no date stamp puts it in the second quarter or later of '67. I agree with StevieMac that pretty much everything on the front has been changed save the logo perhaps. So valuation....A MINT Blackline SF Bassman head is going to be around $1000 CAD. I'm guessing maybe $600 based on what I'm seeing...maybe $700 to the right guy. That's a realistic guess.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

nonreverb said:


> It's value will be based on what I see. The transformer is a biggie. I suspect the cab is correct. AB763 with no date stamp puts it in the second quarter or later of '67. I agree with StevieMac that pretty much everything on the front has been changed save the logo perhaps. So valuation....A MINT Blackline SF Bassman head is going to be around $1000 CAD. I'm guessing maybe $600 based on what I'm seeing...maybe $700 to the right guy. That's a realistic guess.


Thanks again guys. At least I can update my ads with info I wasnt told when I bought it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

As someone who's been watching this ad online this thread has been tremendous. Thanks everyone involved.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Okay Player said:


> As someone who's been watching this ad online this thread has been tremendous. Thanks everyone involved.


Agreed! So basically it’s an amp the player will love and the collector will hate!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Dan Caldwell said:


> Agreed! So basically it’s an amp the player will love and the collector will hate!


Ha ha...yep! Collectors are tight asses anyway so they can sniff their corks elsewhere. GLWS.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I just love seeing old gear and getting a sense of where it's been and what has happened to it....amp forensics nut over here...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

nonreverb said:


> I just love seeing old gear and getting a sense of where it's been and what has happened to it....amp forensics nut over here...


Same. My Twin Reverb is my favorite amp, simply because I know it's entire history. I'm the second owner, and my first show with it was backing the original owner at an Open Mic.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I gotta say, as someone with almost no interest in amps, that this thread has been delightful! I always get a charge out of "listening in" on a conversation between people who really know what they are talking about. The expertise available on this forum is remarkable to me. Thanks for this!


----------



## ampaholic (Sep 19, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> To me, the knobs _look_ like they were replaced as well (too new).


Looks like this has all been sorted out but just a question about the knobs. The "8" looks like it has the small loop on the top which maybe suggests they would be original and BF era?


----------

